# No Body's Lovin It



## Just Wondering (Dec 20, 2011)

Whats really the truth.Just read that the women are not enjoying sex with their husbands.Because he can't perform.Does not know what he's doing.Not a good lover??
Now the guy's are saying wife does not give it up.She has no interest in sex.Won't do canine.No oral,Can take it or leave it.
I am guy and I have to say 85% of the guys I talk to our unhappy with their sex life.It seems so simple.I personally went from sex being a romanic event filled with love and connection.To a less demeaning mechanical approch.To which I call duty sex.And found out that I didn't like that eather.Like the 7 wonders of the world??Why can't we all have a well balanced sex life.Maybe the word sex should be removed from it all.And just have balance in life.Why does it have to be rationed out.Like its water in the dessert.In my case the sex is wonderful as always. But its not available upon request.Its not shared very well.


----------



## okeydokie (Sep 10, 2008)

When a marriage terminates, in most cases, both people end up with someone else who sexually satisfies them. There are several divorced people on here with marriages that failed due to sexual issues and they have a new found sex life with someone else


----------



## Holland (Aug 20, 2012)

Yeah I am one of them okeydokie. Not going to put my ex down, that part of my life is the past.
Moving forward I am a different person, knowledge is power. I now understand that I am HD and that everyone has a different drive and outlook on sex.
Now I know that communication is vital, without it all else around will wither.

It is a given that so many aspects of life need to align to be compatible, morals, issues around children, religious views etc but I like many had no clue about sexual compatibility and how vital it is to have the ability to communicate about it.

Never again will I waste my life with a LD person even if I loved them. SO and I have had many open and honest talks about sex and are on the same page. We are incredibly compatible and happy.

Having a satisfying and healthy sex life should not be a battlefield, if it is then fix it or end it.


----------



## DaddyLongShanks (Nov 6, 2012)

Holland said:


> Yeah I am one of them okeydokie. Not going to put my ex down, that part of my life is the past.
> Moving forward I am a different person, knowledge is power. I now understand that I am HD and that everyone has a different drive and outlook on sex.
> Now I know that communication is vital, without it all else around will wither.
> 
> ...


Holland. As long as your HD is satisfied with your partner, you could be plutonic friends with LD's. Obviously you won't be trying to mate up with one.


----------



## Holland (Aug 20, 2012)

Hi DLS sorry but I don't understand your question.

All others outside of my partner are plutonic friends anyway so it doesn't matter if they are LD.
I am still friends with my LD ex husband.


----------



## sinnister (Dec 5, 2010)

I'm sorry...all I got out of that was getting confused by the word canine.


----------



## Daneosaurus (Dec 2, 2012)

sinnister said:


> I'm sorry...all I got out of that was getting confused by the word canine.


I think he is referring to the gold-standard rear-entry position known as "doggy style".


----------



## PieceOfSky (Apr 7, 2013)

sinnister said:


> I'm sorry...all I got out of that was getting confused by the word canine.


Please do not google it!


----------



## lovemylife (Feb 13, 2012)

I think Holland is dead to rights about communication being the key. 

The woman may or may not know what will please her. I think women need to explore and find the things that they desire and then communicate those desires to their partner. The same goes for men.

There are expectations often times, that a man should know how to please a woman. They won't know if they aren't taught. 

Mutual exploration can be a great way to find out what is good for each partner, but ultimately it comes down to each of us taking responsibility to find out what we like and communicate that to our partner.

Positive communication is vital! Telling your partner in pleasant manner will get you a lot further than yelling, criticizing or putting them down.


----------

